# Bunny Hunt food list



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

seems we got it all figured out..... but one thing its not real easy to eat chilie off plates I will bring bowls and crackers


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

ok pulled pork it is then. do we want it mild or with a spicy bbq sauce?


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I vote BBQ!! Kick it up a notch, BAM!!!!!


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Kick it up a notch!!! Wahoo!!!


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

SalmonSlayer 

If your going to bring a deep frier I have 50 Gills & Spec fillets and a few boxes of shorelunch I'll bring to go with that.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Steven, Cool, because I just looked at lunch and I only have 2 packages left of gills, and a couple of steelhead. I will bring what I have, but if others have some then fine.


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

In the words of the famed Elmer Fudd... "Shhh, be vewwy vewwy quite, I'm wabbit hunting!"  

MMMMM, the bunny stew is smelling absolutely mouth watering! I prepped the rabbit and everything last night and it's marinating in the fridge as I write. It'll slow boil in the crock pot all night...I just hope the midnight munchies don't hit and it disappears by morning....BAD DOG!!!  

Steve, I'll see ya at 7am at the Napier Shell station! and YES I'm bringing the deep fryer!

Do we plan to eat somewhere after we all meet up or should I grab a bite to go?


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

Any ideas on what I can contribute to lunch???

I don't want to show up empty handed!

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Man I can't believe you guys could pull a meal like that off in the middle of the woods but you did.

Hat's off to all the cooks the food was great.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Anything is possible when you are hungry enough  Next year we will have to bring a folding table to set all of the food on!!


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Great idea on the table! And a snow shovel! lol for those who don't have 4 wheel drive!  Hey, mine may be rusty but it got me through the parking lot first!


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I hear ya about the snow shovel!! But of all the places/times to get stuck, that would be the one: 20 people and 10 vehicles with 4 wheel drive and a tow strap


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

The Company Van I was driving had no problems. It was those 2 wheel drive full size Chevys that had a hard time. And I had a card table just sitting in the breeze way at home that I should have brought.


----------

